
The bigger they are, the harder they fall: WeWork and Uber fight against reality - gilad
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/07/01/the-bigger-they-are-the-harder-they-fall-wework-and-ubers-fight-against-reality/
======
wmeredith
I tried to get through this, but by the third typo, I tapped out. Maybe they
should get a VC to fund an editor.

------
alexdowad
What is this guy actually trying to say?

